# Gameplayfrage zu Amnesia - TDD



## Monalye (22. September 2013)

Ich steh gerade vor dem Weinkeller und komm da nicht hinein. 
In den Archiven musste ich ja den Schlüssel dafür vom Schreibtisch nehmen (der Raum mit dem Schrank, in dem man sich verstecken sollte).

Nun stehe ich vor dem Weinkeller und bekomme die Meldung" Den Schlüssel verwenden um die Tür zu öffnen" und nun bin ich ratlos. 
Wie kann ich den Schlüssel anwenden, ich hab' in dem Spiel ja keine Interaktionstaste.... dann dachte ich mir, vielleicht hab ich den Schlüssel irgendwie "verloren", oder doch nicht mitgenommen.... bin wieder zurück zum Schreibtisch, aber da lag er nicht mehr 

Daraufhin habe ich das Spiel zu einem früheren Zeitpunkt geladen, genau zu dem Zeitpunkt, wo ich die Wand einschlagen musste und die 3 Bücher rausrücken für die Geheimtür. Hinter dieser Geheimtür ist ja besagter Schreibtisch.... und da lag der Schlüssel. Ich nahm ihn wieder an mich, hab das Spiel gespeichert und wieder am aktuellen Spielstand fortgesetzt.... und bekomme wieder diese "Fehler"Meldung... ich muss den Schlüssel verwenden...

Laut Auflösung soll ich ja zuerst nach rechts in die Labore und danach in den Weinkeller nach links, ich kann ja auf dem Weg dahin denn Schlüssel nirgends "verlieren" oder? 
Oder ist es nun gefailt, weil ich zuerst die Nachricht nahm und dann den Schlüssel? In der Komplettlösung steht: 

" _Geht rein. Ihr bemerkt links einen Schrank. Öffnet eine Türe und lasst sie offen. Bevor Ihr den Schlüssel vom Schreibtisch nehmt, öffnet die Schubladen. Ihr findet eine Notiz. Lest sie. Es scheint, dass ein gewisser "Wilhelm" und seine Bande Menschen gekidnappt haben und dass der Schultheiss hinter ihnen her wäre. Der Schreiber der Notiz zieht in Erwägung sie einzubuchten, da sie nicht aus dem öffenlichen Blickfeld verschwinden könnten und somit seine Forschung in Gefahr brächten.

Nachdem Ihr das gelesen habt, nehmt den Schlüssel vom Tisch. Es ist der Schlüssel zum Weinkeller, den brauchen wir später."_
(Quelle: http://www.mogelpower.de/cheats/dl.php?id=36547)

Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen? Mir ist es zu riskant, noch mal alles von vorne zu spielen... dann steh ich erst wieder vor der Tür und die ist zu... wie habt ihr das gemacht?

Edit: Naürlich hab' ich dieses Problem zuerst mal gegoogelt, aber Google scheint heute auch Sonntag zu feiern... auf die Anfrage "Amnesia wie verwende ich den Schlüssel" bekam ich zu Auswahl mal sämtliche Schlüsseldienste, dann 3 LP zu Amnesia, die nur zeigen wo der Schlüssel liegt und anschließend einen Artikel von PCG "Diablo 3 Tipps für PS3 und Xbox 360: Pony-Level, Infernale ..." nur weil im Text steht:  Ist der Plan in eurem Besitz, stellt ihr fest, dass ihr drei Schlüssel zur .... Das sei jedoch kein Problem, weil man ja nur mit Freunden am selben ...
und so nutzlos geht es weiter, ich bekomme auch noch Tipps zu Portschlüsseln, den Harry Potter Romanen und wartungsfreien, digitalen Schlüsseln.....


----------



## LowriderRoxx (22. September 2013)

Doppelklick auf den Schlüssel im Inventar (Tab), dann wird dein Cursor zum Schlüssel und du kannst durch normales Benutzen die Tür öffnen.


----------



## Monalye (22. September 2013)

LowriderRoxx schrieb:


> Doppelklick auf den Schlüssel im Inventar (Tab), dann wird dein Cursor zum Schlüssel und du kannst durch normales Benutzen die Tür öffnen.



Loooooooooooooooool danke  na da hätt ich ja noch ewig gesucht, das Inventar hatte ich noch niemals aufgemacht , da gammeln andere Dinge auch noch rum drin 
Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe, hoffentlich kommen keine größeren Rätsel mehr zu knacken


----------

